# Saving some dosh!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I know loads of folks on here use Martin Lewis' MoneySavingExpert website to make savings etc. But thought it might be wise to mention it here again...

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/

I have registered and get his newsletter updates plus have also joined his energy club (free to join) and have switched twice now using it...saving me at least £50 per month on my energy bills AND securing £60 cash back :smile2:

On his last newsletter he highlighted a number of web sites which can save money if you are in the market to shop around. I thought it would be good to pop them here and see if they are of any use to anyone...

European Amazon comparison site (compares prices for the same products across the various European Amazon sites ...

http://www.curiua.com/

Sales alert page - which you have to register for. Notifies you if there are any price changes on any searched for products...

http://www.lovesales.com/

'Cheapest price for any product site'...

http://www.megashopbot.com/?_ga=1.2...erm=17-May-16-v3&utm_campaign=&utm_content=73

Amazon delivery charge saver tool. This identifies small items that you can add to orders on Amazon which will take you over the delivery charge threshold on Amazon (£20); just taking them over so making a net saving on delivery charges...clever :smile2:

http://www.supersaverdeliverytool.com/

I haven't used any of them yet but will be trying them soon

Graham :smile2:

PS I just renegotiated my EE home broadband/any time calls/line rental/1000 mins to mobiles/1000 mins calls abroad package down to £19.45 a month! Speeds between 7 - 10meg which is fine for us. We don't need fibre optic.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Martin Lewis should be the chancellor. His weekly message is great and saves people a great deal of money. I also like his fuel saver messages which alert you if there is a cheaper supplier out there.

Worth registering for his weekly email.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

dovtrams said:


> Martin Lewis should be the chancellor. His weekly message is great and saves people a great deal of money. I also like his fuel saver messages which alert you if there is a cheaper supplier out there.
> 
> Worth registering for his weekly email.
> 
> Dave


Yes Dave, always good reading for a Wednesday

tony


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Brilliant thought the concept is, I do find the website hard work


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

If you get the emails, Patp, there is a list of topics on the left hand side. Click on the item you are interested in, and it will take you to that topic, which saves ploughing through a lot of stuff that doesn't apply to you.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good advice there...

There is loads of stuff on there which I don't need (mortgages, credit cards. loans etc) however nearly all the stuff I am interested on is usually hyperlinked on his email updates so one click takes me to each page.

I normally read through his email newsletter; click on any hyperlinks that interest me which open as separate pages; when I have finished the email I then read through any pages I have opened.

I seldom use his webpage directly tbh

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed the info can be very helpful.
But and I feel it's a big BUT he or the now new owners are always advocating how to take on more debt. 
Any younger reader could be excused following his suggestions to end up further in debt than they can manage.

Ray.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I have registered and get his newsletter updates plus have also joined his energy club (free to join) and have switched twice now using it...saving me at least £50 per month on my energy bills AND securing £60 cash back :smile2:
> 
> Ditto!


----------

